

Tesla Model S Owner Blames New Car Smell For Deadly Accident With Bicyclist - codex
http://insideevs.com/tesla-model-s-owner-blames-new-car-smell-for-deadly-accident-with-bicyclist/

======
dragontamer
Its a bull __ __reason, but the man stayed at the scene of the crime.

Generally speaking, when you are involved in a deadly pedestrian or bicyclist
crash... but you stay at the scene, the Police generally do what they can to
try to let you off easy (differs from district to district of course). A
misdemeanor seems a bit _too_ easy to me however.

